# HC Elitist, Arabian stallion; *Pogrom son



## El Bey Angel

I'd like to introduce our young stallion, HC Elitist. He is a 2013 Purebred Arabian colt sired by the incredible Pogrom (QR Marc x Petla), a Scottsdale Supreme champion, Unanimous National Champion, Unanimous World Champion and Polish National Champion who is now back in Poland; and out of the lovely mare GTF Psylk Rose (Padrons Psyche x WN Sultress), who is both a winning Hunter Pleasure mare and a phenomenal producer. 

Elitist will stand at stud to a limited number of mares in 2015, and is CA, SCID & LFS CLEAR! Live Foal Guaranteed. Breeding fee $850 this year, approved mares only**
HC Elitist has wonderful conformation, inheriting his pedigree's beauty, powerful athleticism, fluid movement, presence and very stout big boned build, coupled with a wonderful disposition and incredible mind that makes him a joy to work with and be around. 
Greatness begets greatness, and HC Elitist is bred to produce; his pedigree is filled with royalty: QR Marc, (Marwan Al Shaqab, Gazal al shaqab), Fame VF (Bey Shah), Magic Dream (Ali Jamaal, Ruminaja Ali), Padrons Psyche (Padron), GG Samir, Aramus, Serafix, Bask, Fadjur, Abu Farwa, Skowronek, Ferzon, Azraff, and many many more. Contact us for details on breeding your next star!

First photo is from this year, beginning of halter training; the rest of the photos are yearling pictures.


----------



## gigem88

Very nice! What does it take to be an "approved mare"??!!


----------



## SunnyDraco

Will be interesting to see how he matures when he is done growing


----------



## greentree

Want to lease a mare to breed to him? She looks just like his mother.


----------



## El Bey Angel

Gigem sent you a PM, basically I try my best to ensure that on paper the foal will have the abilities and conformation traits you're hoping for. Thank you!!

Greentree can you send me a PM with the mare you have? I'm not leasing mares quite yet but probably will be looking into it in the very near future. Thanks!


----------



## KigerQueen

oh i might have to lease a mare from you in a cuple of years to breed to my dream stallion XD!


----------



## El Bey Angel

**BREEDING SPECIAL:** $500 for the rest of 2015! Live Cover, AI and Shipped semen available. Approved mares only. Includes a live foal guarantee!
Contact us for details, limited breedings available.


----------



## chl1234

beautiful horse. If I were still breeding, I would be very tempted to cross him with my bay mare.


----------



## Remali

Ohh, I like him, a lot! And I am really liking that cross to WN Sultress, a lot!
And, of course, Petla, too.


----------



## El Bey Angel

Thank you both! The pictures above aren't loading very well for me, so here are a couple from early summer, just beginning halter training and SHIH too.


----------



## Remali

I was able to view the photos on your Facebook page, you can sure see the Polish breeding coming through in your boy! I'm a huge fan of the Polish horses. Also of *GG Samir.


----------



## El Bey Angel

Thank you Renee!

Attached are more photos from our photo shoot last month.


----------



## greentree

How tall is he? I love those new pictures!


----------



## El Bey Angel

Currently just over 14.2. He is 2, so quite a bit of growing time left! Both his sire and dam were 15.1h.


----------



## q horse

He is a beautiful boy.


----------



## Remali

Love the new photos, he sure is looking great!!


----------



## El Bey Angel

At Stud in 2016: Now is the time to book your breedings for the coming year! HC Elitist is at stud in 2016 via Live Cover, AI and Shipped Semen. CA, SCID and LFS clear (n/n). Breeding season begins in march!


----------



## El Bey Angel

What a winter!! Best snowfall we've had in several years. I have a few new photos to share of our beautiful winter condition growing boy HC Elitist done by Jordan Lewis Productions, loved this shoot!


----------



## Tazzie

I REALLY like this boy! I'm super picky whenever I look at studs since I always think of how they would match up with my girl, and I really like him! I love the video you have of him posted on Facebook! I'll be very interested to see him when (if) you start him under saddle. His movement is is lovely!


----------



## Remali

Love, LOVE the photos in the snow! Man, he has a gorgeous face, such a soft kind eye.


----------



## El Bey Angel

Thank you both! He will be under saddle as a 4yr old, I can't wait to ride him. Tazzie I'd love to see your mare! Here's the video link for anyone who wants to see: https://vimeo.com/148086959


----------



## Tazzie

That'll be exciting! I'm sure he'll do great!

This is my mare, Written In The Stars aka Izzie (registered Half Arabian). We've won just about every Sport Horse Under Saddle class we showed in this year (with the exception of one of our first; she was uncertain of the ring originally, but came back in to win the championship for it) and just about every Hunter Pleasure class (one show with two different riders: one has ridden her but it had been a year, another who had never even met her). We've already qualified for Region 14 Championships, so we'll see how she does! Best personality I've come across. Lets my green as grass husband walk/trot/canter her and gives pony rides to my kids.

(Excuse the spot by her shoulder; her saddle fits, but the life of a horse on pasture means she loves to take hide off sometimes! And I can promise you she is not that downhill in person!)


----------



## El Bey Angel

Tazzie she is beautiful! Congratulations on all your wins with her!


----------



## Tazzie

Thank you! I broke and trained her myself, so I'm pretty proud of her 

You're boy is very nice though! I may have to put him on my list of future possibilities


----------



## AlKhamsa

Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bettyk

Tazzie, what a phenomenal job you've done with your beautiful mare!

El Bey Angel, your boy can sure flatten out and fly!


----------



## AlKhamsa

El Bey Angel said:


> **BREEDING SPECIAL:** $500 for the rest of 2015! Live Cover, AI and Shipped semen available. Approved mares only. Includes a live foal guarantee!
> Contact us for details, limited breedings available.



I just want to add that I admire that you have had your magnificent stallion tested and cleared of all issues that could be a scare factor for most if not all Arabian owners/breeders. Knowing that a stallion is clean of SCID, CA & LFS upfront is better than having to ask and get told by the owners that they've never had reason to test. :bowwdown:


----------



## El Bey Angel

Thank you AlKhamsa and Bettyk! Yes he really has that Polish race-bred athleticism. His movement is so balanced and fluid, and he uses his hind end exceptionally well. We are looking forward to riding him! The disease panel was very important to me, it is a part of the genetic legacy they pass on. I try and have as much information up front as possible, and as many photos of HIM not just his head  I spent years looking at stallions for our mares and most of the time I couldn't get relaxed body shots or 'natural' body shots, and usually no barefoot video. I like knowing what the stallion is without shoes. Elitist's neck is unsweated in these pictures, barefoot, no plastic bags or other movement enhancers. He is naturally incredible, even at the age of 2. He is three this year, and we are loving what we see! And he has perfect feet.


----------



## El Bey Angel




----------



## AlKhamsa

gigem88 said:


> Very nice! What does it take to be an "approved mare"??!!



Yea, I second that because inquiring minds want to know....


----------



## Tazzie

Thanks Betty! I'm excited for this year. Hoping to start schooling second level 

I still love this boy! I'll be dying to see how he does under saddle! He's still pretty high up on my list of potential studs, if Izzie gets approved! And after we have her tested. Testing for all three Arab diseases as well as the QH five panel (since she's half paint).

I love his muddy pictures on facebook. I LOVE that he's allowed to be a horse


----------



## El Bey Angel

AlKhamsa I am sorry I missed that last post! I need a few photos and a pedigree of the mare(s). Send me some pictures, I'd love to see your horses!


----------



## El Bey Angel

Thank you Tazzy! I look forward to hearing how your mare does. Elitist loves having contact with the geldings, keeps him relaxed. He has such a great temperament. I can't wait to ride him, but I'm *trying* to be patient just a bit more. I plan to be on his back this fall, but no real riding until net year, easy way to drive me crazy though


----------



## horsecrazygirl

He is a gorgeous boy!


----------



## El Bey Angel

Happy April FOALS week! **SPECIAL**: Book your breeding to HC Elitist this week (between april 1st and 8th) for the special price of only ****$700*** per breeding, including the booking fee! We are excited for the upcoming season. Book your mares today and be a part of the Elite family! SCID/CA/LFS clear, Live Foal Guaranteed!


----------



## El Bey Angel

New photos of HC Elitist! Breedings available.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Have you started his saddle training yet?

I really like the looks of your guy. So nice to see a _performance_ prospect, not just "living art."


----------



## Tazzie

I still really like this boy! I was admiring the pictures you put on Facebook before they were here :lol:

I really can't wait to see what he's like under saddle!


----------



## El Bey Angel

Thank you both!!! I love his build, width, bone, balance, and great movement which also looks comfortable, but he's stunning too. His training is in progress, but I won't be seriously riding him until next year -- he will be three in a few weeks, so I am waiting to be sure he has time for the joints to close further up than just his knees  Cannot wait to start the serious saddle training with this guy. His mind and temperament are awesome.


----------



## Remali

I LOVE the mares in his pedigree.... what bloodlines... WN Sultress and Petla!

Virginia Belle was amazing, and *Aramus was out of this world (got to see him in the early 1970's).


----------



## El Bey Angel

Wow Remali, how awesome!! Would have loved to have seen *Aramus, so beautiful. 
Thank you! the mares in his pedigree to me came through nicely, and are very prolific. <3 The mares in the pedigree make a breeding stallion!


----------



## phantomhorse13

El Bey Angel said:


> His training is in progress, but I won't be seriously riding him until next year -- he will be three in a few weeks, so I am waiting to be sure he has time for the joints to close further up than just his knees  Cannot wait to start the serious saddle training with this guy. His mind and temperament are awesome.


Oh, I had mis-read and thought he was about to be 4. Smart to not start him under saddle too soon. What an agonizing wait though!!


----------



## El Bey Angel

It. Is. At least I'll get to be on his back this year! Love your photo!! My family likes endurance and I've done some, not the easiest thing on me, but very fun.


----------



## greentree

Do you want to try him on a two time reserve National Champion mare??


----------



## Dwarf

What a beautiful stallion!


----------



## Tazzie

I know the wait is brutal! But man! He will be worth it!


----------



## El Bey Angel

Region V top 5 stallion, HC Elitist!! <3 Breedings still available for 2016


----------



## Zexious

What a stunning animal ;o; <3<3


----------



## El Bey Angel

Thank you zexious!


----------



## El Bey Angel

New short video posted on HC Elitists Facebook, barefoot. Enjoy!  https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1099252353445162&id=725879377449130


----------



## El Bey Angel

Happy 2017 everyone! I hope you all are staying warm. Breedings available for 2017 each come with a Live Foal Guarantee. Live Cover, AI and Shipped Semen available. Proven sire. Make your breeding program Elite this year!


----------



## Tazzie

He's just as handsome as ever!


----------



## El Bey Angel

Thank you Tazzie! We can't wait to see how he looks when he's back in show shape, but he still takes our breath away.


----------



## El Bey Angel

HC Elitist is now a Region 17 Futurity & Auction nominated stallion! 
Purchase your 2018 breeding through the Region 17 auction and win $$$ with the foal in Canada! 

With regional titles under his belt this exotic son of the legendary *Pogrom has a stacked pedigree that will bring greatness to any breeding program!

See more information on the Region 17 site here: HC Elitist


----------



## El Bey Angel

The Region 17 Auction is now in progress! This is a very special opportunity for someone - not only is the Region 17 auction futurity fabulous, but all prices are in Canadian - meaning currently, his minimum bid of $500 is $373USD! HC Elitist


----------



## Remali

He sure is stunning! I like him even more than his sire.


----------



## El Bey Angel

Thank you Remali! 

HC Elitist is a proud father to a gorgeous HUGE colt! Congratulations to his owners!! We're awaiting more pictures as this beautiful boy unfolds!


----------



## El Bey Angel

New photos of the beautiful colt! Breedings still available to HC Elitist for 2017!


----------



## El Bey Angel

Time to get my photographer back out here! iPhone video and photos from a gorgeous spring day (storms and sun!)


----------



## El Bey Angel

New photos of our gorgeous 4 year old! 
Breedings available for the 2017/18 season-book early and save!


----------



## blue eyed pony

He really is exquisite. This is the type of Arab stallion I adore. Strong, functional conformation with every ounce of the breed's traditional beauty. He would cross beautifully over my Thoroughbred mare, if I was looking to breed <3


----------



## El Bey Angel

**Want to help Flood or Fire victims with your next foal? Purchase a breeding to HC Elitist during the month of september, and we'll send the entire $300 booking fee to your choice of either Samaritan's purse or the Horsemen's distress fund, to help those who need it on the east and west coasts. The remaining $700 breeding fee is not due until you're ready to breed!

Update on Elitist's foal, Tango, from his breeder: " I LOVE this "little" boy!!! I hope others will quickly realize what an asset Elitist is to a breeding program. Tango has a lovely head, nicely dished, broad without being bulky, and a shorter face than his dam. I adore this boy's temperament and personality... Such a sweet and amazingly calm expression, very bright minded, so ready and willing to learn, great attention span and so people-friendly. I Love his firm back, balance, self carriage, and his leg structure and bone length, all of which are displayed in his outstanding movement, which is flawless from all angles. His compact body, high neck set and action is complimented by incredible length of stride. I can't believe his height. I still can't get over the quality of this colt... So strong looking, nothing frail about him... Sound, sound sound! Tail curls over his back. Extremely mellow yet has get up and go... Twice now he has cleared my 4 ft. field fencing (interior cross fence)… I think he was showing off. Athletic ability like you wouldn't believe. Not spooky in the least. Tango has wow factor! "


----------



## SilverMaple

This lovely stallion makes me wish I had a suitable mare....


----------



## El Bey Angel

Mares available for lease as well! Thank you! We couldn't be more pleased with how he has matured in mind and body.


----------



## El Bey Angel

Here's a few cell phone photo highlights of this past summer's fun with HC Elitist, and his first ride. He is an incredible stallion <3 
We have an in-utero foal, likely buckskin for sale, out of a stunning Perlino AQHA mare; discounts available and payments if purchased this year! 
Breedings are available for 2018! We also have mares available for lease to be bred to Elitist.


----------



## El Bey Angel

HC Elitist's first Half Arabian foal has arrived! Born june 5th, a beautiful dunskin colt, out of a Perlino AQHA mare. Brilliant, sweet, and what a lope! Already leading nicely. This boy is available for sale! 

Here he is at 4 hours old: 








And 10 hours old: 

















And at one week old, first time in the big arena.


----------



## El Bey Angel

Pictured at 3 1/2 weeks old! What a fabulous and brilliant colt. He is available, and I'm also offering pre-sale on a full sibling for next year, if there's interest.


----------



## SilverMaple

What a doll of a colt!~


----------



## EstrellaandJericho

Dem ears doe


----------



## Tazzie

I've been following him on Facebook and I'm totally in love! He is stunning!


----------



## El Bey Angel

Thank you all! He is just fabulous to work. We are very pleased with this cross!


----------



## El Bey Angel

Wow I haven't updated this in a while! New photos to follow! HC Elitist is doing a fabulous job as a sire, stamping his foals with his looks and athleticism, great height, and his wonderful temperament on top of it all.


----------



## phantomhorse13

would love to see pics of his get!


----------



## El Bey Angel

Half Arabian colt out of a Perlino AQHA mare - full sibling available this year! Shown at 3 weeks


----------



## El Bey Angel

Purebred colt at just over a week old, just born, and again at 2 months; - his dam is 15.1, he was 14.3 as a yearling; waiting for updated photos from his owner.


----------



## El Bey Angel

Half Arabian colt at 5 & 6 months old- very confident sweet temperaments. Here's a note from the breeder of a purebred colt by Elitist: "I LOVE this "little" boy!!! I hope others will quickly realize what an asset Elitist is to a breeding program. Tango has a lovely head, nicely dished, broad without being bulky, and a shorter face than his dam. I adore this boy's temperament and personality... Such a sweet and amazingly calm expression, very bright minded, so ready and willing to learn, great attention span and so people-friendly. I Love his firm back, balance, self carriage, and his leg structure and bone length, all of which are displayed in his outstanding movement, which is flawless from all angles. His compact body, high neck set and action is complimented by incredible length of stride. I can't believe his height. I still can't get over the quality of this colt... So strong looking, nothing frail about him... Sound, sound sound! Tail curls over his back. Extremely mellow yet has get up and go... Twice now he has cleared my 4 ft. field fencing (interior cross fence)… I think he was showing off. Athletic ability like you wouldn't believe. Not spooky in the least. Tango has wow factor! "


----------



## El Bey Angel

Happy belated Mothers Day!! 

THREE new HC Elitist foals so far this spring! 

The first, and pictured here at 4 days old, is out of a Red Dun AQHA/Arabian mare:


----------



## El Bey Angel

The next is pictured here at a week old - still waiting for more photos - out of a Bay AQHA/Arabian mare


----------



## El Bey Angel

And the third is out of an AQHA mare


----------



## El Bey Angel

Foaling season has ended this year with a bang - a gorgeous palomino filly!! She is available, for now. Here's updated photos of one of the Half Arabian colts this year sired by HC Elitist, from a client -- 



























And the palomino, at 4 days old, and again at two weeks!


----------



## El Bey Angel

And some new photos of HC Elitist!


----------



## greentree

Be still my heart! Are you riding him?


----------



## El Bey Angel

Yes


----------



## tinyliny

Wow! He's a total looker! so solid, such good bone, so agile!


----------



## El Bey Angel

Thank you!!

New photos of his Palomino filly today at three weeks - she is out of a Perlino AQHA mare


----------



## El Bey Angel

Been a while since I posted! But HC Elitist's palomino HA filly this year is nearly 4 months old, and I wanted to share more of her. What a personality, this girl is something else!!


----------



## Rana Darwish

So beautiful 😍 



El Bey Angel said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> New photos of his Palomino filly today at three weeks - she is out of a Perlino AQHA mare


----------



## El Bey Angel

What a year! It's definitely time to update this thread. Here's some new photos of our Palomino yearling filly, sired by HC Elitist -- she is huge! Possibly available to the right person.


----------



## El Bey Angel

Purebred Arabian filly sired by HC Elitist out of our Khadraj NA daughter, who is out of an Out of Cyte daughter; she is POWERFUL, absolutely incredible legs, huge bone and hooves, on a very elegant typy filly!


----------



## El Bey Angel

And a black bay 7/8ths Arabian, 1/8 saddlebred filly sired by HC Elitist; she is double wing commander with a third line to WC's sire; triple Bey Shah, double Aladdinn, 6 crosses to bask, and numerous crosses to Witez II, Wielki Szlem, and more. The pedigree on these fillies is just incredible, and it shows. Mariah has the sweetest personality I've ever met, what a special filly. So calm and loves people, while being quite a showoff. All Elitist's foals tend to be very calm and curious, like he is - they seem to like to chase their pasture mates with tarps or other 'scary' objects when they get the chance, since they aren't afraid! 

We have a couple of fillies available, and an in utero full sibling to the chestnut for next year. Several of our foals for next year are already spoken for. Breedings to Elitist available 

Mariah is turning black - she is bay, but her coat is going a dark chocolate black.


----------



## El Bey Angel

And the man himself, HC Elitist - all natural, no coat additives, neck sweating, shoes, weights, or any other thing of the sort. All these photos are in pasture condition, but he was looking too pretty to not snap iPhone photos of.


----------



## El Bey Angel




----------



## loosie

Oh I love Arabs! Thanks for sharing. But glad you said it - that pally 'yearling' is indeed huge! Is she rising 2yo I'm guessing? She looks way big for a yearling.


----------



## El Bey Angel

She is 15 months currently! Very very big girl. 

Photo comparison with her sire -


----------



## El Bey Angel

Oh my goodness it's been quite a while since I've updated this! Some incredible foals on the ground have been keeping me busy! First up is our 2yr old Palomino filly sired by HC Elitist out of our Perlino AQHA mare - first photo is just over a year ago. She is sticking 15.2h at 26 months old!


----------



## El Bey Angel

Second is our yearling Half Arabian filly sired by HC Elitist and out of our National Show Horse mare; she was champion Half Arabian mare overall.


----------



## El Bey Angel

Next up, this year's purebred filly sired by HC Elitist and out of our Khadraj na daughter. Next years full sibling is available currently! She is sooooo pretty, powerful AND fancy when she moves. Gorgeous gaits, she's such a special girl. Cannot wait to see her under saddle with her owners in a couple years! Last photo she was just a couple hours old.


----------



## El Bey Angel

Sticking with the theme - another chestnut purebred filly! This one at just a couple days old - can't wait to see more of her. Her dam is So smart, very special mare to us. This filly has such a sweet disposition and her dams brilliant mind, and what a FACE.


----------



## El Bey Angel

Purebred Arabian chestnut colt this time! Flashy, very neat disconnected white, he's going flaxen, and roaming all over. HC Elitist has two flaxen foals so far, both very vivid. These photos don't show his mane color, it's still coming in. Incredibly powerful hip, and out of a mare who is 14.3h he is measuring to finish about 15.3 when done his breeder says. He is huge!


----------



## El Bey Angel

And last foal for this year - HUGE half arabian colt, pictured at just a couple days old, he is absolutely massive. Huge stride, he'll be fast and athletic. Out of an APHA mare.


----------



## El Bey Angel

And finally - there are now two HC Elitist foals under saddle! Ironically, both these colts had toddlers on their backs before they had adults, both owned by different people in different states. We hear very common themes with owners of Elitist foals - curious, calm, SO sweet, talkative, brilliant, and they LOVE to work and be around you, really love kids, easy to train, and SO smooth to ride. Oh, and they love water. 

Here's a 2yr old part arabian by HC Elitist with his owner, just a couple rides in, bareback.









And a 2yr old half arabian colt sired by HC Elitist with his 10yr old rider


----------



## El Bey Angel

A few new photos of HC Elitist from this year <3 All natural, unclipped, pasture condition. He is such a spectacular stallion, so much presence and so sweet.


----------



## El Bey Angel

Wow it's been a while since I've updated!!! So far all three foals shown sired by HC Elitist were champion in their halter classes; Mariah Angelique dwa was champion HA mare overall; her half sister Creme Brulee DWA was champion 2 & over mares and third overall; Whiskey Bee Elite SC was champion halter geldings, 3rd in the Junior novice horse western pleasure, and 4th in the team penning jackpot against AQHAs, his first time out! HC Elitist is producing such consistently beautiful athletes with the sweetest temperaments. Two new purebred fillies born last week, both will be available; and one gorgeous HA colt who is not available. 

HC Elitist is SCID,CA,LFS & OOAM clear, and is a sweepstakes nominated sire! We offer live cover and shipped semen through september. We ship 5 days a week. Live foal guaranteed, Elitist has excellent quality semen. 

SO! Updated photos of everyone -- first is our 2yr old Arabian saddlebred filly Mariah Angelique DWA: 

























*___*
And our 3yr old filly Creme Brulee DWA, out of our perlino AQHA mare: 


































And our two new purebred fillies this year sired by HC Elitist; both brand new and just a couple hours old! The lopes and canters on these fillies are just amazing.


----------



## El Bey Angel

A few new phone snaps of HC Elitist


----------

